# Finally getting a Vacation... need your help



## mattrud (Jul 23, 2011)

So I am finally getting a vacation in the beginning of September and am planning on going to the west coast. Cities I will certainly visit are Seattle, la, sf. and maybe others. I have never really been out to the west coast and am looking for suggestions of places to stay, places to go, eat, etc.....

If anyone has any advice of suggestions I would love to hear them.

Things to keep in mind is I would not like to spend too much money as the restaurant industry does not pay all that much. plus I would like to maximize the time I have. thanks guys


----------



## steeley (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you driving down the coast from Seattle .


----------



## JBroida (Jul 23, 2011)

we're going out to eat together when you get here... i'm saving up already


----------



## mattrud (Jul 23, 2011)

I was thinking about maybe flying in to seattle and driving down. But I have not made any plans yet. And Jon no worries on that account. I am making sure my boss sets me up with some dinners in SF. But besides that my trip is an open book.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 24, 2011)

The Oregon coast is gorgeous. Spend the night in Astoria, OR for no reason other than it's the best place to start the drive down Hwy 101 the next morning.


----------



## mattrud (Jul 31, 2011)

So I am fishing for some suggestions, just finalized where I will be -
seattle- sept 7-9
portland- sept 10
san fran- 11-13
la-14/15


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2011)

What are you going to do with a vacation? Get back on the line!


----------



## mano (Jul 31, 2011)

If you're driving down go to the Monterey area and stay at Asilomar conference center, which is on the water and a hidden gem. Relatively inexpensive and if they have a room with a fireplace, snag it.

http://www.visitasilomar.com/

Farther down the coast visit San Simeon/Hurst castle, drive to Santa Barbara and spend the night. You're right by the Santa Ynez wine area which is worthwhile checking out.


----------



## mattrud (Aug 1, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> What are you going to do with a vacation? Get back on the line!


 
I do that daily. I have to remind my cooks how much I can kick their a$$ on the line. This is my second vacation in 8 years, so I do not care what anyone has to say.

So Jon I know you want me to bring out some knives for you to see. Any requests?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2011)

as many as you can travel with


----------

